# Public school..how to apply



## cathyjonker1000 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi,please can someone tell me if there is a process I need to follow to get my daughter into a public school.Do I need to apply before the summer break, or can I apply a couple days before school begins in September? Do they require a lease for proof of residence? We are staying in Oakville in short term accommodation for the month of August...would I get her into a school closest to where we are for that month(I think we will be in Glen Abbey)...even if we move to another school area at the beginning of September?Or would I need to wait till we move to a more permanent residence in September before applying?What is the best approach?Thanks in advance.(we are moving from S.Africa)


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If you've got a general idea as to where you'll be moving to once you leave the temporary accommodation, you should be able to approach an area school in mid-August to have your daughter enrolled... most schools are closed (some remain open for summer school classes and students) for all of July and the early part of August, with very limited staff (usually the janitors and maintenance people) on hand, if anyone, during that 6 week period.

You'll need to take proof of residency in the area that the school serves (tenancy agreement/contract of sale is sufficient). While schools in Ontario (and Canada, for that matter) are generally good, there are some schools that are deemed (by popular belief/academic reputation etc) to be 'better' than others in the district, so the demand for spots from prospective cross catchment/cross boundary students into a specific school may be high and the _good_ schools will be likely have strict policies on whom they accept (i.e. students in the catchment area first, cross boundary students accepted on a case by case basis with no guarantee of acceptance of all students from a cross boundary family etc), so if you want to get your daughter into a specific school, your best bet is to prove that you live in the catchment area... you should be able to find out the catchment information from the local school district.

You'll also need to bring a copy of your daughter's most recent school transcripts to show the school's administration. They'll use this information to figure out which grade she will be admitted to in September.


Good luck to you, may you and your family have a safe journey and welcome to Canada!


----------



## cathyjonker1000 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you so much for the info...it helps tremendously!


----------



## Maple Sugar (May 5, 2012)

Hi Cathy: My husband was a teacher in the OPS system for his whole career. The whole school administration is in and working for the last week of August. I suggest you go in and see the Principal during that week. Call first for an appointment because they often have meetings scheduled. By that time you'll have your new address in Glen Abbey and so you can just call the school for your catchment area. They'll likely place your daughter in her class on the spot and you'll also likely meet the teacher at the same time.

Good luck! Isn't transferring countries fun!

MS


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Halton Catholic School Board didn't like the fact that we only had a temporary rental (4 months), ditto for Peel Catholic School Board. So we switched to Halton District School Board (Public School), as Oakville Trafalgar was our designated high school (boundary), and even a better school than the Catholic one.
Don't know if Public or Catholic really is important for you. If not: look at where they welcome you the most. ;-) (and of course, look at the level of the school, see Fraser Institute)


----------



## cathyjonker1000 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you very much for the advise...no,she won't be going to a Catholic school(I grew up Catholic).Was hoping to send her to John Knox, but our budget won't allow it!


----------



## cathyjonker1000 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you Maple Sugar! Is there a limit to the number of kids they accept into a class at a public school?


----------



## Maple Sugar (May 5, 2012)

Yes, there is a limit but the limit will not affect you. The term public school in Canada means open to the public, rather than in the British sense. If there are more children than legislated classroom allowances, the school either opens up a new classroom with a new teacher or splits a grade - putting the kids at the top end with the next class up to give them a bit of a jump ahead and the kids at the bottom end with the lower grade to give them a bit of reinforcement. It really dépends on the total number of children for the class level. My brother, my husband and I all came through the split grade system and it worked well for us. We all three ended up with advanced degrees in our fields so I wouldn't be concerned about that for your child.

Cheers!

MS


----------



## cathyjonker1000 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks...we have problems with this at our public schools in South Africa.(number of kids in a class). My kids current school busy with a court case in this regard. (Rivonia Primary).


----------



## Maple Sugar (May 5, 2012)

Some classes are quite large. I think the most my husband and my nephew who's a chemistry and physics teacher have ever had is 35 but the classrooms were large enough to legally accommodate that many people plus my husband had 2 aides and I believe my nephew had one aide. In both cases, the classes were split by Christmas after the school population settled for the year.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Most schools in Oakville are very good, so don't worry if you can't send them to a private school. Unless it's for religious reasons.


----------



## cathyjonker1000 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you..that's good to know!


----------



## Maple Sugar (May 5, 2012)

I agree with EVHB. I have friends in that area and the schools are good. In Canada, the attitude towards private schools is a bit different and the greater population send their children to the Public or Separate (Catholic) schools. Unless you plan to live in one of the neighbourhoods of Oakville where all of the children are going to private schools - either as day students or boarders - your child will likely integrate quite easily and begin to get friends in the neighbourhood quite quickly. If you are living in a neighbourhood where all of the children are going to private schools, it's likely that you won't see a child on the street. In that case, a private school would be the better option.


----------

